# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Florida NPC Bodybuilding & Fitness Contest Dates

## Puffader

March
18th SUNSHINE CLASSIC - Level V, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. William T. Dwyer Auditorium, Palm Beach Gardens, FL. Contact Frank Dalto, 561-626-4461 or 561-627-9638.


April
8th DIAMOND CUP - Level IV, open to athletes statewide, tested for life event. Sun Coast High School Auditorium, Riveria Beach, FL.
EMERALD CUP - Level IV, open to athletes statewide. Contact Ruel Griffin, 561-574-6808.

22nd SOUTHERN USA
Level V, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Helen Blackburn Arnold Fine Arts Center (located on Arnold High School Campus), Panama City Beach, FL. Contact Patrick Sporer, 850-769-5641, [email protected].

29th GATEWAY CLASSIC
Level IV-A, open to athletes nation- wide, non-qualifier. Alfonso Levy Performing Arts Center, Lake City Community College, Lake City, FL.
LAKE CITY CHAMPIONSHIPS - Level I, open to residents of Columbia County only. Contact Tony Curtis, 386-752-3100.

May
20th SUPERIOR CHAMPIONSHIPS
Level II, open to athletes from Dade, Broward, Palm Beach, Monroe, Martin and St. Lucie Counties only. Milander Auditorium, 
Hialeah, FL. Contact Adolfo Robles, 954-392-9588 or Dr. Peter-John Rhoden, 954-568-5252 he****[email protected] 


June
3rd CENTRAL FLORIDA DISTRICT CHAMPIONSHIPS - Level III, open to Central Florida District athletes only. Braden River High School Auditorium, Bradenton, FL. Contact Son and Kirstin Tran, 941-377-0101, 
[email protected]. www.exceptionallyfit.com.

10th TAMPA BAY CLASSIC - Level III, open to district only.
Chamberlain High School, Tampa, FL. Contact John Schleicher, 813-962-1354.
WEST PALM BEACH - Level II, open to athletes from Palm Beach, St. Lucie, Martin and Broward Counties only. William T. Dwyer High School Auditorium, Palm Beach Gardens. Contact Frank Dalto, 561- 626-4461, 561-627-9638.

17th MID-FLORIDA CLASSIC - Level IV, open statewide. Dr. Phillips High School Auditorium, Orlando. Contact Deke Warner, 407-291-9719, 321-276-3057, [email protected]. 

24th SPACE COAST - Level IV-A, non-qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Eau Gallie High School Auditorium, Melbourne, FL.  Contact Neil Butler, Hawk's Gym, 321-205-6300 or 321-258-5149.
BAHAMAS - FLORIDA INVITATIONAL - Open to Florida athletes. 
Outten Convention Center, Freeport, Grand Bahama Island, Bahamas. 
Contact: Peter W. Potter 954-763-2718 e-mail: [email protected]


July
8th MIAMI CHAMPIONSHIPS - Level I, open to athletes from Dade, Broward and Monroe Counties only. Ivy League Auditorium, James L. Knight Center, Miami. Contact Sergio Pacheco, 305-823-8346 or George Prince, 786-236-4691.

14th-15th SOUTHERN STATES - Level V, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. War Memorial Auditorium, Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Contact Peter W. Potter, 954-763-2718, [email protected], www.npcsouthernstates.com

29th ANCIENT CITY - Level II, open to athletes from St. Johns, Duval, Putnam, Volusia, Orange, Alachua, Nassau, Clay, Baker and Flagler Counties only. Pedro Menendez High School, St. Augustine, FL. Contact Gene Schlossberg, 904-829-3443, [email protected]. 


August
19th GULF COAST CHAMPIONSHIPS - Level IV-A, open to athletes nation wide, non-qualifier, Bishop Verot High School, Ft. Myers, FL. Contact Matt DiRenzo, 239-910-1266.

26th DEBBIE KRUCK CLASSIC - Level IV-A, open to athletes nation wide, non-qualifier. Peabody Auditorium, Daytona Beach, FL. Contact Skip, 386-672-6796, [email protected], www.debbiekruckclassic.com.


September
9th FLORIDA STATE OPEN AND MASTERS - Level IV, National Qualifier, open to Florida State athletes only. University of Central Florida Auditorium, Orlando, FL. Contact Deke Warner, 407-291-9719, 321-276-3057, [email protected].

23rd LAKELAND CLASSIC - Level II, open to surrounding counties only. Florida Southern College Branscomt Auditorium, Lakeland, FL. Contact Debbie Callahan, 863-665-8897.

30th HURRICANE BAY - Level IV-A, non-qualifier, open to athletes nationwide.
TYPHOON BAY - Level IV-A, non-qualifier, open to athletes nationwide, drug-tested. Gaither High School Auditorium, Tampa, FL. Contact Tim Gardner, 813-908-7763, www.hurricanebay.net.


October
7th SOUTHEASTERN USA - Level V, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Lyman High School Auditorium, Longwood, FL. Contact Eaddy-Williams Events, 407- 721-7306, 407-474-8502, 
www.southeasternusa.com.

14th SOUTHEAST FLORIDA - Level III, open to athletes from South Florida District only. Manuel Artime Theater, Miami, FL. Contact Humberto Lopez, 305-445-5441 or 305-643-6567.


November
4th ALL SOUTH - Level V, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Pedro Menendez High School Auditorium, St. Augustine, FL. Contact Gene Schlossberg, 904-829-3443; Tim Gardner, 813-908-7763; Pete Fancher, 321-917-1340.

18th FLORIDA GOLD CUP - Level IV, open to athletes statewide, tested event. William T. Dwyer Auditorium, Palm Beach Gardens, FL. Contact Frank Dalto, 561-626- 4461 or 561-627-9638.
GAINESVILLE - Level I, open to athletes from Alachua, Putnam, Marion, Levy, Bradford, Gilchrest, Union, Clay and Columbia Counties only. Lincoln Auditorium, Gainesville, FL. Contact John Babb, 352-376-8400.

25th SOUTH FLORIDA DISTRICT CHAMPIONSHIPS - Level III, open to athletes from South Florida District only. Milander Auditorium, Hialeah, FL. Contact Sergio Pacheco, 305-823-8346.


Fitness & Figure Events

March
18th SUNSHINE CLASSIC - Fitness and Figure, Level V, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. William T. Dwyer Auditorium, Palm Beach Gardens, FL. Contact Frank Dalto, 561-626-4461 or 561-627-9638. 


April
8th DIAMOND CLASSIC - Fitness and Figure, open to athletes statewide. Sun Coast High School Auditorium, Riveria Beach, FL.
Contact Ruel Griffin, 561-574-6808.

22nd SHANNON DEY SOUTHERN USA - Fitness and Figure, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Helen Blackburn Arnold Fine Arts Center (located on Arnold High School Campus), Panama City Beach, FL. Contact Patrick Sporer, 850-769-5641, 
[email protected].

29th GATEWAY CLASSIC - Fitness and Figure, Level IV-A, open to athletes nationwide. Alfonso Levy Performing Arts Center, Lake City Community College, Lake City, FL. Contact Tony Curtis, 386-752-3100.


May
20th SUPERIOR CHAMPIONSHIPS - Fitness and Figure. Level II, open to athletes from Dade, Broward, Palm Beach, Monroe, Martin and St. Lucie Counties only. Milander Auditorium, Hialeah, FL. Contact Adolfo Robles, 954-392-9588 or Dr. Peter-John Rhoden, 954-568-5252 he****[email protected]


June
3rd CENTRAL FLORIDA DISTRICT CHAMPIONSHIPS - Fitness and Figure, Level III, open to Central Florida District athletes only. Bradenton, FL. Contact Son and Kirstin Tran, 941-377-0101, [email protected],
www.exceptionallyfit.com.

10th TAMPA BAY CLASSIC - Figure only, open to athletes statewide, Chamberlain High School, Tampa, FL. Contact John Schleicher, 813-962-1354.
ANNA LEVEL CLASSIC - Fitness and Figure, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. William T. Dwyer Auditorium, Palm Beach Gardens, FL. Contact Frank Dalto, 561-626-4461 or 561-627-9638.

17th MID-FLORIDA CLASSIC - Fitness and Figure, open to athletes statewide. Dr. Phillips High School Auditorium, Orlando, FL. Contact Deke Warner, 407-291-9719, 321- 276-3057, [email protected].

24th SPACE COAST - Figure Only. Level IV-A, non-qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Eau Gallie High School Auditorium, Melbourne, FL. Contact Neil Butler, Hawk's Gym, 321-205-6300 or 321-258-5149.
BAHAMAS - FLORIDA INVITATIONAL - Fitness & Figure - Open to 
Florida athletes - The Outten Convention Center, Freeport, Grand Bahama Island, Bahamas. Contact: Peter W. Potter 954-763-2718 e-mail: [email protected] 

July
8th MIAMI CHAMPIONSHIPS - Fitness and Figure, Level I, open to athletes from Dade, Broward and Monroe Counties only. Ivy League Auditorium, James L. Knight Center, Miami. Contact Sergio Pacheco, 305- 823-8346 or George Prince, 786-236-4691.

14th MARIA BELLANDO SOUTHERN STATES --MANUEL MAIR SOUTHERN 
STATES MEN'S FITNESS - Fitness and Figure, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. War Memorial Auditorium, Ft. Lauderdale, FL. Contact Peter W. Potter, 954-763-2718, [email protected], www.npcsouthernstates.com.

29th ANCIENT CITY - Fitness and Figure, open to athletes statewide. Pedro Menendez High School, St. Augustine, FL. Contact Gene Schlossberg, 904-829-3443, [email protected].


August
19th GULF COAST CHAMPIONSHIPS - Fitness and Figure, Level IV-A, open to athletes nationwide, Bishop Verot High School, Ft. Myers, FL. Contact Matt DiRenzo, 239-910-1266.

26th DEBBIE KRUCK CLASSIC - Fitness and Figure, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Peabody Auditorium, Daytona Beach, FL. Contact Skip, 386-672-6796, [email protected]ol.com, www.debbiekruckclassic.com.


September
9th FLORIDA STATE OPEN AND MASTERS- Fitness and Figure, National Qualifier, open to Florida State athletes only. University of Central Florida, Orlando, FL. Contact Deke Warner, 407-291-9719, 321-276-3057, [email protected].

23rd LAKELAND CLASSIC - Figure only, open to surrounding counties. Lakeland, FL. Contact Deborah Callahan, 863-665-8897.

30th HURRICANE BAY - Fitness and Figure, Level IV-A, open to athletes nationwide. Gaither High School Auditorium, Tampa, FL. Contact Tim Gardner, 813-908-7763, www.hurricanebay.net.


October
7th SOUTHEASTERN USA - Fitness and Figure, Level V, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Lyman High School Auditorium, Longwood, FL. Contact Eaddy- Williams Events, 407-721-7306, 407- 474-8502, www.southeasternusa.com.

14th SOUTHEAST FLORIDA - Fitness and Figure, Level III, open to athletes from South Florida District only. Manuel Artime Theater, Miami, FL. Contact Humberto Lopez, 305- 445-5441 or 305-643-6567.


November
4th ALL SOUTH - Fitness and Figure, Level V, National Qualifier, open to athletes nationwide. Pedro Menendez High School Auditorium, St. Augustine, FL. Contact Gene Schlossberg, 904-829- 3443; Tim Gardner, 813-908-7763; Pete Fancher, 321-917-1340.

18th GAINESVILLE - Figure only, Level I, open to athletes from Alachua, Putnam, Marion, Levy, Bradford, Gilchrest, Union, Clay and Columbia Counties only. Lincoln Auditorium, Gainesville, FL. Contact John Babb, 352-376-8400.
FLORIDA GOLD CUP ZENA COLLINS CLASSIC - Fitness and Figure, Level IV, open to Florida athletes only. William T. Dwyer Auditorium, Palm Beach Gardens, FL. Contact Frank Dalto, 561-626-4461 or 561-627- 9638. 

25th SOUTH FLORIDA DISTRICT CHAMPIONSHIPS - Fitness and Figure, Level III, open to South Florida District athletes only. Milander 
Auditorium, Hialeah, FL. Contact Sergio Pacheco, 305-823- 8346


http://www.floridanpc.org/events.htm

----------


## Fjock

doin the mid-florida classic. Teen division.

----------


## TAlexa

Good luck bro.

----------

